# yamaha vmax 500 & 600



## da fish hunter (Jul 23, 2006)

about to pick up 2 sleds a Yamaha v-max 500 and 600 was wondering anyones ever seen these herd about them or rode them any info i should kno about them ... thanks


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I will tell you one thing they are gas guzzlers......my buddy had a 600 and would go threw a whole tank too half of mine........Mack


----------



## zucpet (Apr 28, 2007)

normaly a very dependible sled. they do burn the gas but if there tunned properly there about the same as any older 2 stroke . lots of info at totallyyamaha .com.have fun pete


----------



## da fish hunter (Jul 23, 2006)

Well i picked up my first sled... or sleds i should say both run really good so any pointers that i should do for these to keep them running top notch gas to use gas treatment ect..


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I second Zucpet's comments on totallyyamaha.com . There's a ton of good info there. I have a 96 600 myself. Can be alot of fun.


----------

